# Acura MDX build - take 2



## Guest (Mar 25, 2014)

Well guys it's time to pick up where we left off on my last Brax System Build... I ended up selling off most of my Brax system from the previous build... 

But not all of it... I have a Brax Matrix X4 that I just couldn't bring myself to sell. There's not many of these in the States, mine is #10, so I just couldn't part with it. 

The system will be comprised of the following:

Source: Pioneer P99rs
Front Stage: Morel Supremo 2-way
Subwoofer: Morel Ultimo SC10 (2)
Front Stage Amplifier: Brax Matrix X4
Subwoofer Amplifier: TBD


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing your build. Decided to stick with the Morels?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes sir... Only other speakers I would change out for are the Dyn Esotar or Brax Matrix....

I just can't figure out a good way to mount that big E110 tweeter


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

not to throw a wrench but figured youd like to see anyway 

Brax HiFi M2CPP 6 5" Component Speakers | eBay


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2014)

Why is that a wrench ?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Glad to see that your building yourself up again. I like your choice of equipment and just like you I couldn't see a way to mount those E110 without looking out of place.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

SQ_MDX said:


> Why is that a wrench ?


It isnt really, but I figured you may be interested since that was what you were going to use originally. May be able to get them for a decent price!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks sir... I would love to use the E110 but just can't have gigantic apillars ....


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes sir, that is a very good price for those Brax speakers. Very good !


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree if you look into the interior of my car, all appears stock. I have Focal under the grills, and Dynaudio 650 in the doors. Sight unseen, sounds well done lol.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

SQ_MDX said:


> Thanks sir... I would love to use the E110 but just can't have gigantic apillars ....



Put them in the kicks


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2014)

I really don't want to go kick panels again...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I say use what works for your particular application. With that in mind and the great job that was being done in part one, you will be fine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2014)

Updates are coming soon...

A few changes have been made in today's starting line-up.... Let's get ready to play ball !!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow this build is getting better and better, looking forward to seeing what your plans are.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

The build thread that I have been waiting for! :snacks:


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Jeremy. ...holding out is not cool lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2014)

LOL
Not holding out... Just dome things in the works...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. So then that's CODE for holding out on us lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2014)

Not holding out.... just nothing to report just YET...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Any thoughts on what sub amp you will be using ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2014)

I have an old Arc KS1000 I could use....

Also thinking about a Helix SPXL1000


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So you have plenty of options then lol. Well I'm just glad to see that you are back in the saddle and this build is still continuing.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Jeremy, that ebay sale was the same set I mentioned to you last year. I know that guy.. At one time he offered my the compone ts and both of the 10.1 subs for $1500. Right around the time I bought the amps from you.. He decided to keep it all when I had the funds, guess he changed his mind again. Damnit..lol


In for a great build!! Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2014)

WOW... That was a GREAT price !

Right now I'm all set on my system....

Next week some good things are going to be happening....


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Great to hear. BTW, keep me in mind if you ever let that last Brax go  lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2014)

Here's the final system lineup....

The system will be comprised of the following:

Source: Pioneer P99rs.MRM
Front Stage Highs: Morel Supremo Piccolo
Front Stage Mids: Dynaudio Esotar2 E650
Subwoofer: Morel Ultimo SC10 (2)
Front Stage Amplifier: Brax Matrix X4
Subwoofer Amplifier: ARC Audio KS1000.1

The only item that "might" change is the subwoofer amplifier.... Still not completely sure on it, might want a bit more power at 2ohms...


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

What does Matt Roberts do to the p99?


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

disappointed I don't see PHD listed there but you do have some mighty fine equipment listed, look forward to listening to it one day.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Just take the easy way out, sell me the Brax and I will promise to play one of your favorite songs through my system. . Just messing with you, I'm glad to see a stable plan about to be unearthed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2014)

Brian_smith06: Yes sir he does... he's had mine for over a week do a little tune up...

Kevin_k: I hope to listen to your system this weekend...

Coppertone: This is it... ready to continue the install in the coming weeks...


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice. Can't wait to see progress.
I've been trying to get that Tru amp off of will you traded him awhile back


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

sounds like a solid setup. a little more power on the sub stage wont hurt for sure.

i have been debating sending matt my 99 as well after talking to him about it. let me know your impression, although im sure it wont be easy since everything else is new as well.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

That equipment list looks OK I guess The Brax amp should sound OK! Jking of course. This is going to be a really nice setup.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2014)

Lol

Your system has some similarities....


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

weren't you using the Morel XO6 for a while? What happened to those?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

I played around with the XO6... They sounded very nice in the OEM locations...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So how much more power are you looking for on those two Morels subs ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

I have roughly 1000 watts on tap with the Arc amplifier... possible 1400-1600 watts would be preferable..


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

SQ_MDX said:


> I played around with the XO6... They sounded very nice in the OEM locations...


Just didn't like them well enough to keep them?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

No they sounded very nice...

I just decided to go forward with my plans to use a dedicated 2-way setup.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

SQ_MDX said:


> No they sounded very nice...
> 
> I just decided to go forward with my plans to use a dedicated 2-way setup.


I gotcha. Well hopefully your new setup works out as well. I'll check back for updates.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you...

I think it will, we have a solid plan...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I am very comfortable with a 2 way system, although I do like a lot of power to my sub. I can honestly say I've never used two subwoofers before. I guess the main reason is that I've never wanted to hive up the space to run two.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you...

I think it will, we have a solid plan...


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

SQ_MDX said:


> Brian_smith06: Yes sir he does... he's had mine for over a week do a little tune up...
> 
> Kevin_k: I hope to listen to your system this weekend...
> 
> Coppertone: This is it... ready to continue the install in the coming weeks...


Yessir, I plan to be there and your welcome to listen.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2014)

Slowly but surely.... this build is moving forward...

Between my career search, parents with failing health and helping take care of my twins... time to work on the MDX has not been a priority... I'm hoping that over the next few weeks my install team, Tim, and I will have some quality time to put into the install... 

All of the parts of the system are in place and the foundation has already been laid... Just have to implement our plan and button everything up...


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Hang in there, it'll all come together.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2014)

OK guys... 

All the pieces have been decided upon.

Just picked up an Alpine PDX-M12 for the subwoofers and the P99rs should be back from MattR next week... Time to start cooking...


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2014)

OK guys... 

All the pieces have been decided upon.

Just picked up an Alpine PDX-M12 for the subwoofers and the P99rs should be back from MattR next week... Time to start cooking...


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2014)

Here's a few shots of the Brax to wet your appetite....


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Dammit that is gorgeous !!!


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

And it sounds even better than it looks


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I cant wait to get my Graphics installed.. Never have opened them up to see if they are as sexy.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I voted PG Elite, but I might have to take it back. That Brax is reeeediculous!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2014)

Tsmith: 
You should know.... Those big Brax sitting in your SUV....


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

waiting for pics....


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2014)

Probably two more weeks from some more detailed photos


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2014)

Last piece of the puzzle arrives today... P99rs


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

So what did Matt do to the P99?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2014)

Here's a little update... 

These are photos of the mods that MattR performed on the P99rs


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice SQMDX,
I just received my Panny bottlehead back from him too!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2014)

Very nice !!


----------



## RoyAlpine (Aug 31, 2008)

Damn, really great stuff.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Pardon my ignorance but what does that mod do? I know you just sold yours for more than a new one so I imagine that mod makes quite the difference and am curious.

Since I have been seeing more and more about this deck I have been wondering what organ I want to sell to buy one seeing as my Pioneer 8400 is my weak link now. But at $1300 for the deck and $500 for the mod I think I am gonna have to knock over a liquor store. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2014)

Well guys.... Due to a number of reasons this build will not be happening... At least not in the MDX. I've started a new job and the 16 mpg the MDX provides just will not do it... So about a week ago I purchased an Acura TSX.... Great little car !

The MDX has been sold and right now I'm holding in to most of the equipment. I might do a sell off.... Just haven't made up my mind yet...

I do plan to install a system in the TSX but it's not going to be an all out custom build like the MDX was heading....

Thanks do much all !!!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So will you at least be using your Pioneer in the TSX ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2014)

No sir... 

I picked the one car that does not have any install kits available. LOL

Plus the OEM source is heavily integrated with climate control, GPS and other functions... I could have found a place for it but I just don't want two headunits.... So I'll be integrating a processor with the OEM source


----------

